# ACS Assessment for ICT Business Analyst



## Shihabnsu (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I need your advice on my case.

I am an International Student from Bangladesh in Melbourne. Studying Masters of Information System Analysis and Management.

I have 1 year 6months full time experience in a cell phone operator company in MIS position.

But I have around 3 years of part-time experience as a business analyst and controller in Garments industry. I did this job during my graduation. So my studies and job was in parallel. 

I have done BSc (Hons) in Computer Engineering. 

As I am onshore, I still stand a chance to apply directly for PR before 31st December 2012. But my MS will end on 10th December 2012. So I decided to finish all my paper works for PR like ACS assessment.

Now before, I apply for ACS, I just wanted to be sure that I can get my assessment done based on these credentials.

Criteria: ICT Business Analyst
Graduation outside Australia: BSc(Hons) in Computer Engineering
Full Time Job: 1 Year 6 Months
Part time job (during studies): 3 years

Please advice me, what will be good for me.

Thanks in advance
Shihab


----------



## Shihabnsu (Sep 5, 2012)

Someone please help.....


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

ACS requires minimum 2 years_ post-qualification_ experience I think...


----------



## Shihabnsu (Sep 5, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> ACS requires minimum 2 years_ post-qualification_ experience I think...


But in the ACS website, the pdf files they provide as guideline and in FAQ section. It says, any professional qualification, even during studies. That's the reason, I am confused.


----------



## workawesome (Aug 20, 2012)

I haven't found such things. Can you quote or give the exact words or the pages number, I would like to take a look.


----------



## riteshbv (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi,

I have applied under ICT Business analyst on 1st Sept through consultancy, but as per agent haven't received any acknowledgement nor any amount has been deducted from my credit card. 
Please let me know timelines to assess my documents. 

Regards,
Ritesh


----------



## Shlnshon (Jan 25, 2016)

riteshbv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied under ICT Business analyst on 1st Sept through consultancy, but as per agent haven't received any acknowledgement nor any amount has been deducted from my credit card.
> Please let me know timelines to assess my documents.
> ...


Sounds very fishy, have you received a reference number for your application and an acknowledgement email?


----------

